# Is Uber app down everywhere atm? I cant logon



## Eviee1 (Mar 16, 2019)

I rang support and they said it's do wen everywhere and they're working on it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Eviee1 said:


> I rang support and they said it's do wen everywhere and they're working on it


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

" FLYING CARS " !


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

4 posts started the last 5mins. There is a problem here in the US as well


----------



## williamyun7 (Jul 8, 2019)

Down now.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Surge at 20 bucks and app is down....... fml. Sacramento all down


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​I'm currently on a trip and my very happy rider can testify I'm on.

.


----------

